# Are you starting from Lesson One?



## Xander2024

Hello everyone,

I'm quite confused as to whether it would be correct to add the affix "-ten" to the adjective "ilk". I have to translate the following sentences into Turkish:

- Are you starting from Lesson *One*?
- Yes, from Lesson *One*. (not from Lesson Two, for example)

I have to put a question to the word "one". Should it be:

- Ilk dersten *mi* başlıyorsun? or Ilkten *mi* ders başlıyorsun?  

- Evet, ilk. or
- Evet, ilkten.  

Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

> - Ilk dersten *mi* başlıyorsun?  or Ilkten *mi* ders başlıyorsun?





> - Evet, ilk.  or
> - Evet, ilkten.



Neither is absolutely correct or incorrect, but I guess _ilkten _is 'slightly' better. However, I would say _birinciden_.


----------



## Xander2024

So even if I want to emphasize the word "one", I have to put the interrogative particle "mi" to the entire combination "Ilk dersten", not to the word "ilk"? And the answer may be "Evet, ilk / ilkten/ birinciden", right?


----------



## Rallino

You can't insert the _mi_ between the noun and its adjective. 


> And the answer may be "Evet, ilk / ilkten/ birinciden", right?


Yes.


----------



## Xander2024

Teşekkürler, Rallino.


----------



## Reverence

The exact translation of "Yes, from Lesson One" is "Evet, birinci dersten".


----------



## Xander2024

Thanks, Reverence.


----------

